
New York Legislation Would Ban Anonymous Online Speech - protomyth
http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2012/05/anonymous-online-speech-ban/
======
zht
doesn't this seem like intrusive big government that the Republican lawmakers
sponsoring this would find offensive?

~~~
littletables
Not if you consider that the Republican agenda as of late favors anything that
reigns in the "out of control internet."

------
cynest
Them and what army?

